# WRUW January 2021 / ЧВСН январь 2021 г.



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Poljot international


























































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Happy New Year my friends.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

First Moscow Watch Factory Pobeda for the first day of the year.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok Sekonda from 70s


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Velma (Poljot export):


----------



## Eagle1899 (Oct 17, 2013)




----------



## Paul_S (Feb 14, 2017)

A "Hulk green" Poljot 2609H from the 1970s that I recently repaired:


----------



## jimzilla (Dec 28, 2017)

Happy New Year comrades....... 
Komandreskie "GODZiLLA" mod


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy New Year from Calgary, Canada


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Vostok Komandirskie 350618


----------



## watchzonkey (Jul 29, 2020)

Got my first Vostok for Christmas and decided yesterday to dechrome the bezel. Really pleased with the look 👍


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

I gotta say I didn't see the appeal of these at first, but decided to get one anyway... It may be franken, maybe not, but one thing's for sure: it won't get off my wrist now!










edit: oh yeah, and time keeping is as you'd expect from a 2609 NA - great!


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

First Second Moscow Watch Factory Pobeda for the first second day of the year. 









(Edited for) Inside shot of the circular saw logo


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Uhm, I am very undecided today as to which is the right choice


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Jean Cardot with Soviet movement (and one of the strangest fonts for numeral "2" I have seen) ?



















Strange 2:


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Happy New Year Dear Friends!!!


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)




----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Watchman83 (Dec 19, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another Poljot. Post USSR production.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Danilao said:


> Uhm, I am very undecided today as to which is the right choice
> 
> View attachment 15629185


Nice collection.
Joe


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning Comrades, enjoy your Sunday, tomorrow we will try to start up again!! Dondo


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great Sunday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## Sullivanjt (Jan 29, 2019)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Gagarin 2609-3745130


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)

Same Vostok as yesterday, but with a swap over to a Blushark NATO


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Poljot 2408 from Big 1960's Poljot 2408 on a ladies wrist?


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

stevarad said:


> Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


Liking that gold/black bezel


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Something to brighten up a wet Monday morning


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This 647 Amphibia was born in a 110 case, but it just wasn't happy there. Put it in a 650 Komandirskie case, added a first generation Milgauss style bezel, a shark mesh bracelet, and voila: it has found its home. The octagonal case is closer to its roots, since the original 199 "sniper" dial was found in the 1980's - 90's 2409 Amphibians in the 470 and 320 octagonal "albatross" cases.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Civil chrono Poljot


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot:


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

This one just arrived. I wasn't that convinced initially (the reason why I waited for the current batch to buy it), but the dial is actually amazing and the black bezel and strap fit perfectly. Way better in reality than in pictures ( especially in mine).


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

This one picked up several scratches on the crystal over Christmas and New Year. I spent sometime yesterday arvo polishing them out with Colgate and a household microfibre cloth. Looked OK yesterday arvo in very flat light (dark grey sky) but thought I would have get a better view in today's sunshine. I think the polishing worked OK.


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good afternoon Comrades, first day in the new year working in the office!!! I wish you a nice week! Dondo


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Wait, was that bezel in existence before the Pripyat project watch? Or did someone already make a different bezel specifically for a very limited 200 units watch? If so, who makes them?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> I spent sometime yesterday arvo polishing them out with Colgate and a household microfibre cloth.


 Colgate lol, why did I bother buying Polywatch


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> Colgate lol, why did I bother buying Polywatch


No idea 

I don't think Polywatch is available over here so I did some web searching and kept coming across these tales of using regular (not a gel) toothpaste and thought it would be worth a try. I've also seen Brasso recommended but not tried it.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> This one just arrived. I wasn't that convinced initially (the reason why I waited for the current batch to buy it), but the dial is actually amazing and the black bezel and strap fit perfectly. Way better in reality than in pictures ( especially in mine).
> 
> View attachment 15632366


Do you plan to wear this one with the protective film on the dial also


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)

Ligavesh said:


> Wait, was that bezel in existence before the Pripyat project watch? Or did someone already make a different bezel specifically for a very limited 200 units watch? If so, who makes them?


This bezel was designed and made for me by @odokadolo_industries in IG

Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ptolomeo74 said:


> This bezel was designed and made for me by @odokadolo_industries in IG
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPad utilizando Tapatalk


Nice work


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> No idea
> 
> I don't think Polywatch is available over here so I did some web searching and kept coming across these tales of using regular (not a gel) toothpaste and thought it would be worth a try. I've also seen Brasso recommended but not tried it.


I use Brasso for polishing out scratches - did the 650 after I thought that I'd cracked the crystal (yes, that bad a scratch!) local jeweler/watch repair recommended it, in fact!


----------



## Wazowie (Dec 13, 2019)

My grail just arrived. breath taking.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage Quartz.
Joe


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Rodina. I suspect this is a redial, but nicely done.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Grant J said:


> Rodina. I suspect this is a redial, but nicely done.
> View attachment 15633172
> 
> View attachment 15633173


That's a great watch! I could very well be wrong (and frequently am), but I don't see any reason that this might be a redial. Don't get me wrong, there are lots of Rodina redials, but I have yet to see this one faked on any large scale like the red and gold dial one or the white dial with gold numerals and index markers. These particular dials seem to "hold up" extremely well, and it would be difficult, I should think, to age the lume on the numerals so as to resemble natural aging. The second track is also very nice and, I think, would be equally difficult to replicate with such precision. Just my opinion, but it looks fine to me.


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Mispost.


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Wazowie said:


> View attachment 15632987
> 
> View attachment 15632988
> 
> ...


Congratulations! That dial is in great condition.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Fish and Chips for lunch by the sea with the family at my local beach in Rockingham, Western Australia.

A glorious cloud free day with 32ºC and a beautiful sea breeze, it's a pity I've got a cold and didn't go for a dip with the others.

Vostok Amphibian SE 710B40S Scuba Dude'


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

mariomart said:


> Fish and Chips for lunch by the sea with the family at my local beach in Rockingham, Western Australia.
> 
> A glorious cloud free day with 32ºC and a beautiful sea breeze, it's a pity I've got a cold and didn't go for a dip with the others.
> 
> ...


Rub it in why don't you


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> Do you plan to wear this one with the protective film on the dial also


Well, I always do. You can call me a maniac.


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good moring, enjoy your Tuesday!!


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

AaParker said:


> That's a great watch! I could very well be wrong (and frequently am), but I don't see any reason that this might be a redial. Don't get me wrong, there are lots of Rodina redials, but I have yet to see this one faked on any large scale like the red and gold dial one or the white dial with gold numerals and index markers. These particular dials seem to "hold up" extremely well, and it would be difficult, I should think, to age the lume on the numerals so as to resemble natural aging. The second track is also very nice and, I think, would be equally difficult to replicate with such precision. Just my opinion, but it looks fine to me.


Thanks for your comments. It was purchased in May 2016 and was the second Soviet watch I'd ever bought. When it arrived I couldn't believe how small it was for a men's automatic.
Having bought quite a few Soviet watches since I now consider the dial on this to be "too good to be true" 
Maybe it spent all its life in a drawer.


----------



## eblackmo (Dec 27, 2014)




----------



## Wazowie (Dec 13, 2019)

What brand is this? what does it say on the box?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Wazowie said:


> View attachment 15633932
> 
> 
> What brand is this? what does it say on the box?


It says Chistopol Watch Factory - i.e. what we now know as Vostok. The box is probably before the name Vostok came in use, 50s - early 60s?


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

This morning's watch; posing with a rose in the Casa das Rosas whilst I was on my morning walk...


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Poljot 22 mm lugs from 70s


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

The orange Icebreaker with it's unfortunate scar from fitting the bezel:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> The orange Icebreaker with it's unfortunate scar from fitting the bezel:
> 
> View attachment 15634248


The sailing boat I posted two above you also carries a scar from bezel changing


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> The sailing boat I posted two above you also carries a scar from bezel changing


You could change the polished 710 body though; try finding a brushed 710 - unless I brush it myself, no way 
eh, I don't mind it that much really


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> The orange Icebreaker with it's unfortunate scar from fitting the bezel:
> 
> View attachment 15634248


We all call it orange, but mine looks actually more reddish to me, even copper-ish Id' say. Also a great sun-burst effect that doesn't show up in picture.
Really amazed by this watch, wondering whether the blue and green versions are as great as well.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ligavesh said:


> You could change the polished 710 body though; try finding a brushed 710 - unless I brush it myself, no way
> eh, I don't mind it that much really


True I could but I doubt it will be the last scratch it gets...

...anyway, my Icebreaker says hi


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

thewatchadude said:


> We all call it orange, but mine looks actually more reddish to me, even copper-ish Id' say. Also a great sun-burst effect that doesn't show up in picture.
> Really amazed by this watch, wondering whether the blue and green versions are as great as well.


Only saw your post after I replied to Ligavesh above but you inspired me to have another go to see if I could capture the sun-burst...









...I also wonder about the other colours too.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

thewatchadude said:


> We all call it orange, but mine looks actually more reddish to me, even copper-ish Id' say. Also a great sun-burst effect that doesn't show up in picture.
> Really amazed by this watch, wondering whether the blue and green versions are as great as well.


My 4-year old son said it was red 

Anyway, the green is also quite nice, unfortunately no sunlight at the moment to shine on them:


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Vostok 2809 with a movement from Q2-58 (small serial number font).


----------



## Bsw_sc (Jul 12, 2014)

Ordered this Slava three weeks ago, arrived today and I put a black Vostok leather strap on it. I'm really happy with this purchase, it looks better in person than in the photos !


----------



## GipsyKing (May 25, 2011)

Molnija 3602


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

710.913 with gold hands and gold tension ring. I'm really in love with this watch.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good morning.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## stevarad (Feb 11, 2019)

Nord stream among watches.

German watch with russian movement.

































































Послато са SM-N985F помоћу Тапатока


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Happy Wednesday, half-time!!


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

GipsyKing said:


> View attachment 15635487
> 
> 
> Molnija 3602


Beautiful mod. Makes me want one like it. After all this is not too much Panerai.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Yesterday's arrival


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vostok:


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

Hello there! Haven't checked in for a while. This is a Vostok freshly restored by me during new years vacation. Happy new year everyone!


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

for this arvo...


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

A well worn Vostok Precision.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Happy 2021










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Roughly weekend???


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

One of my few tanks:










I don't know why, but I always find this watch the most appropriate for work - maybe because when I was growing up in the 80s, I used to see my father and colleagues at work with similarly shaped watches.


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

For this morning, a sub...


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super-duper


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> For this morning, a sub...
> View attachment 15637674


...and an icebreaker for the arvo


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)




----------



## Draconian Collector (Sep 18, 2019)

GipsyKing said:


> View attachment 15635487
> 
> 
> Molnija 3602


What is the dial made of? It almost looks like bakelite


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

This one recently landed into my possession 
Sadly the scratch inside the 5 marker is on the dial not the crystal 
I can live with it. It matches the scratch on my arm outside the 10 marker


----------



## Wazowie (Dec 13, 2019)

And thus is the collection complete. Four decades of Sovjet-union spacecraft progression all displayed in these three watches.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Friday!!!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Vympel:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 71951776


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Domestic and export dials.


----------



## Arizone (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

I wore this one all of yesterday and then took it for a swim at City Beach this morning.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Not a Russian today 🤫 - I've a feeling that it's Chinese


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

I wish you all a nice Saturday!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2209 from 1980


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Yesterday, first time skiing in 2021









Today, little hike


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Rare Raketa "Spiderweb"


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

fargelios said:


> Rare Raketa "Spiderweb"
> 
> View attachment 15641471
> View attachment 15641472
> ...


I like this model, but i can't help seeing a concentration camp rather than a spider web


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

HGW.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

haha said:


> Yesterday, first time skiing in 2021
> 
> Today, little hike
> 
> View attachment 15641359


Great photos. I'd love to have a Prim like this one day... Excellent choice of version.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Q4 1954 Pobeda.









With gold numbers (and scratched crystal).









Made by TTK-1.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Grant J said:


> Great photos. I'd love to have a Prim like this one day... Excellent choice of version.


Thanks!
But as I explained in the Prim topic, this model actually never existed. It's custom made based on a Swiss steel case.


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Already Sunday!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

'posh' Vostok for Sunday...


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

back on the skis


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Volna:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

haha said:


> Thanks!
> But as I explained in the Prim topic, this model actually never existed. It's custom made based on a Swiss steel case.


I must have missed that memo 
Also explains why I can't find that exact model.
I'll rephrase my comment to say "I'd just like a Prim."


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Poljot with a nice chromed "POLJOT" on the textured dial.









Powered by the 2614.2H movement. This purchase was inspired after reading about Jessica's Cornavin Dolphin.
Mine is missing a mounting lug - But 1 lug remaining is better than none.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

Modded Neptune GMT 960.762 with arrow hands, black date wheel, 100 case, and ceramic bezel.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

A humble 2214 Vostok (or Wostok) with one of my favorite Soviet bracelets today:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> A humble 2214 Vostok (or Wostok) with one of my favorite Soviet bracelets today:
> 
> View attachment 15644293


Check the inside, it might actually be a Czechoslovakian bracelet


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning Comrades, yes Monday! We have to start again!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

haha said:


> Check the inside, it might actually be a Czechoslovakian bracelet


Didn't know there were Czechoslovakian bracelets also - anyway, the only inscription I found was this:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

Ligavesh said:


> Didn't know there were Czechoslovakian bracelets also - anyway, the only inscription I found was this:
> 
> View attachment 15644318


Then it's probably not, unless it was an export version for ussr.
Here's a Czech Kovotex. Very similar, isn't it ?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

haha said:


> Then it's probably not, unless it was an export version for ussr.
> Here's a Czech Kovotex. Very similar, isn't it ?
> View attachment 15644326
> 
> View attachment 15644327


Yeah, looks the same.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Just arrived!









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Goddamit I just noticed that the watch I showed earlier was defective 😡 The minute hand lags slowly behind the seconds hand - after a few hours it lags almost a minute! Luckily I always carry a replacement in my bag - my trusty 3133.










As for the Wostok, the bracelet will go to a more deserving watch, and the watch itself will be demoted to the 'broken watches' (or 'been screwed over') box.


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ligavesh said:


> Goddamit I just noticed that the watch I showed earlier was defective 😡 The minute hand lags slowly behind the seconds hand - after a few hours it lags almost a minute! Luckily I always carry a replacement in my bag - my trusty 3133.
> 
> View attachment 15644411
> 
> ...


At my house the box is named 'to service or repair'. 😁


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Monday's watch selection...









(OK, the first watch isn't Russian but the Vostok's said they don't mind.)

Ball Roadmaster Singapore Centennial LE (aka Roadmaster Raffles after Sir Stanley Raffles; founder of Singapore; and yeah, I just noticed the time needs adjusting). This is the watch I usually wear at night 'cos the tritium tubes are very bright.

Vostok Amphibia Radio Room for the morning walk - nope, wasn't manning a radio and needing to scan the emergency channels, I just happened to be wearing a red polo shirt so thought it a reasonable choice.

Vostok Partner for the arvo just for a bit of bling

and a Peterson SIlver Spigot for my smoking pleasure


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Rimmed762 said:


> At my house the box is named 'to service or repair'. 😁


I like to give it a more colorful name.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Cardinal 23 jewels.








Powered by a Poljot 2627H.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Been a while









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Ligavesh said:


> A humble 2214 Vostok (or Wostok) with one of my favorite Soviet bracelets today:
> 
> View attachment 15644293


Beautiful. I like this one.
Joe


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Recently bought from another forum member.
Joe


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Good morning Comrades, my only vintage watch in my collection! Nice and blue!


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2414a from 80s


----------



## Semper (May 6, 2016)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

today something a bit more extravagant:


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ligavesh said:


> today something a bit more extravagant:
> 
> View attachment 15645875
> 
> ...


I can't remember where did I spot that watch. Some store. Only few pieces. Made by Vostok(?).

I regret I didn't catch one...


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Another Vostok selection for today. Amphibia for the morning and 1965 for the arvo...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Rimmed762 said:


> I can't remember where did I spot that watch. Some store. Only few pieces. Made by Vostok(?).
> 
> I regret I didn't catch one...


I got it from Komandirskie - it was under Vostok watches, designated as "Pilot". When I got it there was just one piece (which I got), then the next day I noticed there was another piece (again just one)... Don't know who makes them officialy to be honest, it's supposed to have Vostok's 2415 movement inside, but other than that no idea - the watch has no markings whatsoever.


----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Ligavesh said:


> I got it from Komandirskie - it was under Vostok watches, designated as "Pilot". When I got it there was just one piece (which I got), then the next day I noticed there was another piece (again just one)... Don't know who makes them officialy to be honest, it's supposed to have Vostok's 2415 movement inside, but other than that no idea - the watch has no markings whatsoever.


As far as I know, initially it was the design of the Limited Edition watches of the Russian watch forum dedicated to the pilot's watches of the 30s. It was 4-5 years ago.
Below you can see this LE watch (taken from the forum as an example).


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Ligavesh said:


> I got it from Komandirskie - it was under Vostok watches, designated as "Pilot". When I got it there was just one piece (which I got), then the next day I noticed there was another piece (again just one)... Don't know who makes them officialy to be honest, it's supposed to have Vostok's 2415 movement inside, but other than that no idea - the watch has no markings whatsoever.


That is where I spotted it, now I remember. And now fargelios also shed some light to it.

I hope that in future something like that reappears. B-Uhrs are very nice but maybe too common, stylewise.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Dave_Hedgehog said:


>


A watch made of purest green...


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

elsoldemayo said:


> View attachment 15645805


Awesome!


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This Komandirskie Chistopol with hacking 2214 just came today. 😁


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Crazed dial Amphibia. It arrived today too


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super-duper


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava Quartz 3056 today


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good evening my friends









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

The big Ural. I'm sure sure this case was inspired by roast chicken.
The lack of contrast makes it almost impossible to see the dial is dim light. Hence it is being cooked in the sun here.









Inside the balance wheel is about the same size as a Vostok 2809.


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Check out my Pripyat 420


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super-duper


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

It's a Scuba Dude morning.


----------



## SinanjuStein (May 26, 2015)

Newly arrived, and just given a bit of TLC but far from a total overhaul and close to done by my book.


----------



## BRUICHLADICH (Nov 18, 2018)

Bit of snow here...


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Luch Quartz from USSR


----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)

Fresh from the bench








Will try to post more (and better) photos in "before and after" topic tomorrow.


----------



## maguirejp (Apr 17, 2013)

This one for 14th and 15th. Cheers from Calgary, Canada


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This Sportivnie finally came back from the watchmaker's shop.
Inside of this watch beats the 17 jewel heart of a Sturmanskie space watch.


----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

Sadly the Poljot 3017 has to go to the watch doctor. Hope to see you soon and in good shape my friend









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

The Panerai Vostok today, gave me a scare early morning when I saw it was ca.15 min behind, but I think that was just due to not being well wound up over the night. Still waiting on the new model - I hope they stop making them, cause I won't stop buying them...


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Arrived today.









Inside the 2414.


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar to put on something vintage


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

The 24 hour - just seeing how much rain we've had in the past few days (lots!) - think that I took a similar picture when Sergei was here, but there was a lot less water about


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

My 16th Vostok and 1st Scuba Dude; with a bezel mod...










edit: replaced original photo with one that was in focus


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa. Quartz. USSR.


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

A humble Pobeda with "ПЧЗ гор Петродворец" on the dial.









Made at the Petrodvorets Watch Factory.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Look at this weird thing:










I'm not even 100% sure it's a man's watch.

edit: better pic with sunlight tomorrow


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Ligavesh said:


> Look at this weird thing:
> 
> View attachment 15652658
> 
> ...


as promised:



















It's actually very comfortable on the wrist - feels as if you were wearing a very thin bracelet.


----------



## PAUL H. (Oct 26, 2008)

*Have a great safe day!! Cheers p.... *


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

volgofmr said:


> View attachment 15653429


Is that the re-issue from Vostok from a couple of years ago, the infamous "hockey puck"?


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Raketa:


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

17 jewels for day 17. Export dial 









The workings of the beast.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Good morning!


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Someday I'll have the courage to clean the dial...


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

An early Komandirskie


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Velma (Poljot export):


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)

More ski









and more steel Sekonda


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Raketa


----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

A very sunny Vostok


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Kosmos 6S21-4765392


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

18 jewels for day 18. A tatty looking Almaz.









Undated movement. Suspect it is from 1961-64?


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

'giorno.....


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## Dondo (Oct 5, 2013)

Dear Comrades, I wish you all the strength to go on the following weeks in Covid-Shut down mode! I miss my pubs and my maids! Stay healthy!! Dondo


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Svet:


----------



## Dirthitter (Mar 4, 2018)

Nightshift's looming...or is it luming


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

today's pair of Vostoks; Amphibia for the morning and Amfibia for the arvo.


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

3133


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

19 jewels for day 19.









No indication of the jewel count on the dial or movement. However the 2628.H is known as a 19 jewel movement.


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

capannelle said:


> An early Komandirskie
> 
> View attachment 15655145


The red seconds hand is very interesting. Do you think it is original?


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Different photo for a different thread:










edit: has to be cleaned a bit, to be honest


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

350.617 Komandirskie


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15658759
> 
> 350.617 Komandirskie


Where did you get the world cities bezel from?


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

AardnoldArrdvark said:


> Where did you get the world cities bezel from?


From ebay: the listing was called: "NEW WORLD CITIES BEZEL LARGE INSERT FITS SEIKO DIVER'S 7S26 / 6309 / 6105 / 7002" This size of bezel insert will fit bezels for Vostoks.


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

RM339 said:


> View attachment 15659072


This bezel (as well as the black version) is great - it looks good with everything.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Good afternoon.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

W&CM:


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

fargelios said:


> View attachment 15659901
> View attachment 15659902
> View attachment 15659903
> View attachment 15659904


nice, I've got the same one but with a golden circle instead of white


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch 71951775


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Komandirskie.









2414A inside. Very plain looking.









Nice embossed back.


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Latest acquisition









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

I couldn't resist sharing this one, even though it isn't Russian.
It's my grandfather's USA-made Elgin, which he bought new in the 1940's.
I thought it appropriate to wear an american watch today, to commemorate the inauguration of our new president. 😁


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------



## columela (Jan 5, 2015)

New Zvezda for today
Very happy with the watch









Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Vostok 2409 from early 70s


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Slava:


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

stevarad said:


> Poljot international
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah, a russian mechnical, vodka and a cigar. Life is grand.


----------



## mrod1108 (Feb 14, 2017)

Here's what I'm wearing today.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## vintorez (Apr 24, 2018)

I use my Vostok all the time at work, smashing sheets of ice with a heavy pole inside a -27° C freezer. Still runs perfectly.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Wore this fella for the morning









but I'll fess up and admit I've switched to a Japanese watch for the arvo


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Ligavesh said:


> nice, I've got the same one but with a golden circle instead of white


Yes, I also have such Slava. There's also an outer circle in black instead of brown/


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

vintorez said:


> I use my Vostok all the time at work, smashing sheets of ice with a heavy pole inside a -27° C freezer. Still runs perfectly.
> 
> View attachment 15661045


better use a bund strap in the cold


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Scuba Dude


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

21 jewels for day 21 of '21.









Export Poljot 2409A.








(I posted this last month too, but fresh photos from today)


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Found a 22mm bracelet









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

ck13 said:


> Found a 22mm bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I actually lost mine and I currently can't find it 
I'll probably find it eventually in some coat or some bag, but till I do I get so anxious thinking what happened to it -maybe it was kidnapped!

Anyway, just 1 day till Weekend!


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

Komandirskie


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## jhdscript (Apr 4, 2017)

*Poljot Strela Chronographe*

*


  




*


----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This Start by 2nd MWF came today from Serbia and I love it. The hands are blue when they catch the light. I've been looking for a nice original one of these for a while.


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

For the morning...









and for the afternoon; Russian with a Chinese heart...


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)

I hadn't posted any photo here for quite a while, now time to catch up. Here's today's watch.










(Btw when seeing messages like "I haven't been here for some time for personal reasons" I always wondered how someone's life could get so hectic that this person couldn't take 5 min to come on the forum. Now I know...)


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Raketa Perpetual Calendar


----------



## falika (Jun 7, 2020)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15662676
> View attachment 15662677
> 
> This Start by 2nd MWF came today from Serbia and I love it. The hands are blue when they catch the light. I've been looking for a nice original one of these for a while.


Beautiful!


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15662676
> View attachment 15662677
> 
> This Start by 2nd MWF came today from Serbia and I love it. The hands are blue when they catch the light. I've been looking for a nice original one of these for a while.


Congratulations on finding one you were looking for.

22 jewels for day 22.









Inside a Vostok 2809 from Q1 59.








(Also posted photos of this last year)


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Slightly damaged dial, unfortunately...


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)




----------



## aw17 (Jun 23, 2017)

ck13 said:


> Found a 22mm bracelet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What model is it? Very nice watch. What is the case and L2L spec.? Thx.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

090 day
Me ('Big Blue')








Son (as the watches came)


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

aw17 said:


> What model is it? Very nice watch. What is the case and L2L spec.? Thx.











Vostok Watch Amphibian Classic 170549


Mechanical Watch Vostok Amphibian Classic 170549. Vostok 2415.01 automatic movement. This watch has both a manual winding as well as an automatic winding. Screw-down crown (steel). Water resistance 20 atm (200 meters) - i.e. can be used for diving. In a set: watch, passport for a product,




meranom.com


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Raketa from 80s


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Zim:


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Amfibia Red Sea


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super-duper


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

23 jewels for day 23.









Raketa 2209 inside.








I also posted about this last year here.


----------



## watchzonkey (Jul 29, 2020)

Same Scuba Dude, new Scuba Bezel (& strap).


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)

Not Russian but also very nice)


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## fliegerchrono (Feb 21, 2012)

15 jewel 1953 Shturmanskie "Gagarin"









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

First generation Komandirskie, hacking 2214


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Poljot (and a little discovery today ? ):










I thought I had two of these, one a Poljot and one a Sekonda. While I was taking the picture, I noticed a difference, besides the name, that I had never noticed before:










Besides the name and shockproof on the Sekonda dial, the Sekonda is 21 jewels whereas the Poljot is 17 jewels. I looked up the difference:

A *17 jewel* watch has every bearing from the balance wheel to the center wheel pivot bearings jeweled, so it was considered a 'fully jeweled' watch. In quality watches, to minimize positional error, capstones were added to the lever and escape wheel bearings, making *21 jewels*.

Poljot:










Sekonda:


----------



## JuNi (May 19, 2018)

ready for the night out.. unfortunately the lockdown allows only a Night cruise and take away food


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

KGB in full sunshine this morning









a jacaranda tree from this morning just to brighten things up a bit









and I'm wearing my Icebreaker this afternoon but we have switched from full sunshine to full thunderstorm (well, it is the tropics - just) so this a recycled photo from a sunnier day (actually Christmas Eve morning just after it was delivered)


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

70's Luch on a NOS Kreisler strap



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

OCSleeper said:


> 70's Luch on a NOS Kreisler strap
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a lovely looking watch! I don't need a dress watch; but if I did...


----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Bezel swap and thrown on a nato.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Trying out a new arrival.









Yes, another Raketa 2609A. Pity it came with an 18mm band, but any complimentary band is better than nothing - It will find another home.
19mm band on order .


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

3017 Leonov Strela


----------



## Rimmed762 (Oct 18, 2015)

Alfajuj said:


> View attachment 15662676
> View attachment 15662677
> 
> This Start by 2nd MWF came today from Serbia and I love it. The hands are blue when they catch the light. I've been looking for a nice original one of these for a while.


And this wears just right. 👍


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

edit: wanted to add the backside with the icebreaker, since no one posts it


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Chaika:


----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## Ptolomeo74 (Aug 11, 2011)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Ptolomeo74 said:


>


Everytime I see one of these posted I kick myself for somehow not spotting the project thread until about 2 days too late
🤤🤤🤤


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava "Pepsi" today


----------



## hollywoodphil (Mar 18, 2014)

#ScubaDudeSunday









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Jan 25 - Vostok Precision 2809 redial and black hands.









With a gold type 1 2809 (1961-64?) inside.


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Start & KN95


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)




----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super-duper


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Haven't worn this one since I bought it a while ago, hadn't figured out what kind of strap to use, so I just put the black perlon I had laying around on:


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## joecool (Nov 11, 2012)

View attachment 15671187


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

For the 467th Anniversary of the City of São Paulo; two Vostoks:

Amphibia Scuba Dude for a very warm 10k walk (32c) and Amfibia Reef for the arvo...


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)




----------



## Eggsy (May 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Protocol7 (Apr 18, 2016)

New watch day. Just a plain Raketa 2628.H that I thought had a really attractive face.









May you all have good health and a well-rounded Russian watch collection this year!


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another day another Vostok. Yes, the case is that worn 









Fitted with an incorrect Volna silver type 2 2809. Dates to post 1964...?


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

These are what I have been wearing the past several days. I think I see a pattern emerging.


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Another 'dial effect' day - the green paratrooper 'kamphibia'


----------



## thewatchadude (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## ecruz (Jan 23, 2020)

Danilao said:


> Uhm, I am very undecided today as to which is the right choice
> 
> View attachment 15629185


What is the center watch on the bottom row? I want one!


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Slava 2428


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Fresh from the postman.









Q3 1959 Vostok 2809 inside.









It still has Ч Ч З under the 6, so looks like an untouched dial.


----------



## 979greenwich (Jun 3, 2016)

Afghan style


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Tea break with the Icebreaker


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

This one is most likely a franken, I doubt there were 119s with this type of dial... But anyway, it works well, was cheap (actually bought it with another watch as I got combined shipping) - and with my modest mod - the bezel from komandirskie.com - I think it looks rather nice:


----------



## Avidfan (Jun 28, 2016)

Ligavesh said:


> This one is most likely a franken, I doubt there were 119s with this type of dial... But anyway, it works well, was cheap (actually bought it with another watch as I got combined shipping) - and with my modest mod - the bezel from komandirskie.com - I think it looks rather nice:


I would call it a mod, remember all original 119's are 2209 movement...


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)

Avidfan said:


> I would call it a mod, remember all original 119's are 2209 movement...


Yeah, I thought to myself there probably weren't any 2214 Amphibias. Maybe one day, when I finally start doing a bit of modding (more than just a bezel swap), I'll change it further - new hands maybe, apply lume on the dial...


----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Coffee break!


----------



## DJW GB (Jan 3, 2013)

Today...










Billy super-duper


----------



## Victorv (Oct 12, 2016)

Desk Diving


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Luch. Made in USSR.


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Another Volna, similar to the one I posted yesterday but this shows the jewel count on the dial.









Q4 1957 Vostok 2809 inside.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## SuffolkGerryW (Jun 29, 2019)

Luch for today


----------



## Ligavesh (May 11, 2020)




----------



## silverwind2712 (Mar 13, 2013)

In a cab.


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)

Elektronika


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Luch Retro 71721584


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Just received this brand new beauty today from Vostok-Russia. Changed out the black leather strap for this brown leather strap. Will change the date later.
Joe


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

Old school gamer today


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

29 jewels for day 29.


----------



## ale9191 (Mar 30, 2018)




----------



## volgofmr (Feb 3, 2014)




----------



## UnzazA (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## RM339 (Nov 29, 2018)




----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Zarya with 3105 Poljot movement inside


----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)

Amfibia Reef for today


----------



## bearwithwatch (Nov 24, 2017)

Sturmanskie Kosmos 6S21-4765393


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

A recent arrival. Not a fan of gold watches, but sometimes the right combination comes along and it is too hard to pass it.
The plating is in slightly better condition than I expected, so that was a plus.
19mm strap on order 









A healthy 2609B beats away inside.


----------



## Kotsov (Nov 7, 2018)

Grant J said:


> A recent arrival. Not a fan of gold watches, but sometimes the right combination comes along and it is too hard to pass it.
> The plating is in slightly better condition than I expected, so that was a plus.
> 19mm strap on order
> View attachment 15680077
> ...


Lovely font. I don't think I've seen it before.


----------



## pmwas (Aug 20, 2010)

For today I chose this:










However, I need to find something to wear it on, as standard chains don't fit this monster watch!






Must have had a monster chain, this one...


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a nice weekend.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GMTtwotone (Mar 3, 2019)

I hate winter


----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Blé hole sun


----------



## capannelle (Apr 3, 2015)




----------



## Odessa200 (Apr 12, 2019)

pmwas said:


> For today I chose this:
> 
> View attachment 15680565
> 
> ...


True. I got a similar one and it took a while to find a chain big enough!


----------



## haha (Oct 8, 2017)




----------



## Dave_Hedgehog (Feb 3, 2016)

Seeing out the month with this:


----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## Miggyd87 (Apr 19, 2020)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Danilao (Oct 18, 2014)

Ultimately it is always a matter of catching the right light


----------



## fargelios (Jan 23, 2010)

Raketa Vernissage


----------



## OCSleeper (Jun 20, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grant J (Sep 20, 2020)

Friday's arrival.
I started the month with a 1МЧЗ Pobeda, so I can now end it with a 1МЧЗ Poljot.









Lovely 2409 inside.


----------



## marctibu (Oct 29, 2013)

Have a great Sunday.









Enviado desde mi MI 8 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## arktika1148 (Nov 21, 2010)




----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## AardnoldArrdvark (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## AaParker (Oct 15, 2018)

Rodina:


----------



## elsoldemayo (Jan 21, 2015)




----------



## Alfajuj (Jul 4, 2019)

This one actually started life as a 150.348 Green Monster like below. Now I guess you would call it a 150.922. I tried so hard to like the green dial, but finally concluded that I was never going to warm to it. So, rather than let the watch collect dust, I decided on a makeover. It's going to get more wrist time now.


----------



## max888 (Mar 12, 2019)




----------

